# Venedig - Radunterstellmöglichkeit / Unterkunft



## firlie (12. Mai 2016)

*Hallo Biker !*
Am 16.07. / Samstag werde ich in Venedig meine RadReise beenden und am Folgetag, allerdings erst abends, per Zug gen Heimat düsen.
Es stellt sich nun die Frage nach einer Unterkunft und der Unterbringung des Rades für die Gesamtzeit bzw. der Zeit vom Check out aus dem Hotel bis zur Abreise (ca. 7 Stunden).

- Könnt Ihr ein brauchbares Hotel (bis 150 ,- €) in der Nähe des Bahnhofes Santa Lucia empfehlen. Kann ich dort das Rad unterstellen - eventuell auch bis zur Abreise?
- Hat schon mal einer das Rad im Parkhaus "Garage San Marco" untergestellt ? Habt ihr das Gepäck drangelassen ? 
- Besteht die Möglichkeit in der Gepäckaufbewahrung im Bahnhof Santa Lucia ?

PS. Ich kenne Google, habe auch schon an 3 Hotels Anfragen geschickt. Leider bin ich bisher nicht schlauer geworden ...
Danke für Eure Antworten
-firlie-


----------



## rauschs (14. Mai 2016)

"Lustig". Diese Fragen stellen wir uns ebenfalls  Via Archiv gerade auf dein Posting gestossen. Dabei ist dein Beitrag ja aktuell. Also wir haben ev. ähnliches vor im Sommer. Nur werden wir in Venedig starten (kommen mit dem Zug an). Dann wohl Richtung Dolomiten. Habe auch nichts Brauchbares gefunden (Hotel und Fahrrad). Wären wohl ein Tag in Venedig und müssten das MTB irgendwo "parken". Parkhaus San Marco hat gem. homepage jedenfalls bike Abstellplätze. Ob das Gepäck dran bleiben kann, weiss ich nicht (haben eigentlich alles im Rucksack).

Unser Plan ist (bis) jetzt:

- Ein Hotel buchen und hoffen, dass man das bike aufs Zimmer nehmen kann. Werden wohl aber vorher das Hotel auch noch anschreiben (noch nicht klar welches) oder

- Das bike im Parkhaus San Marco abstellen oder

- (wir haben eine TranZbag dabei: http://www.tranzbag.com/) Das bike im Bahnhof bei der Gepäckaufbewahrung abgeben oder

- Das bike während der Venedig Besichtigung den ganzen Tag nebenher stossen

...also hier sind ebenfalls noch ein paar "Unbekannte", ev. wird's während der Planung konkreter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (14. Mai 2016)

@ *rauschs*
Tja, wie geschrieben, hab auch schon stundenlang im Netz gesucht, nichts Brauchbares gefunden !
3 Hotels via Mail angeschrieben, kein Feedback. Die machen wahrscheinlich alles über die Buchungsportale .
Das Bike durch Venedig schieben ? - davon raten alle ab !
Grüße und Viel Glück
-firlie-


----------



## firlie (14. Mai 2016)

...gucke mal hier:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/venedig-radunterstellmöglichkeit-unterkunft.140829/


----------



## BergBua (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

das man zu Venedig und Radl wenig findet, liegt einfach daran das ein Radl in Venedig einfach ein unnützer Klotz am Bein ist. Das Fahrad so einfach nebenher zu stossen kanste einfach vergessen, da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. In der Altstadt sind Fahrräder verboten mit saftigen Strafen. Die Wasserbusse nehmen keine Fahrräder mit. Ausnahme ist die Bicinbranca, mit denen man einige Stellen anfahren kann. Die Frage bleibt aber warum man das tun sollte?

Einfacher, entspannter und kostengünstiger, außerhalb Venedigs nächtigen und mit öffentlichen Verkehr nach Venedig reisen und natürlich nicht das Sprichwort befolgen.

Mfg, Bergbua


----------



## rauschs (14. Mai 2016)

Danke! Ja, nebenher schieben ist sicher nicht ideal. War noch nie da... Scheinen gem. google maps auch teilweise sehr enge Gassen zu sein da. Überlegung war halt, der fahrbare Untersatz ist immer in der Nähe. Aber diese Variante müssen wir wohl verwerfen.


----------



## firlie (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, das war auch ne Überlegung, in Mestre eine Unterkunft und dann per Bus über den Damm. Es ist halt immer die Unsicherheit wenn man in solchen Sachen bisschen sensibel ist und vorher gern die "gewisse Sicherheit" haben möchte. 
"Bist Du in Venedig, dann übernachte auch dort" ist ein Satz, den ich nicht nur einmal im Netz gefunden habe (#Flair). Das ist wohl so auch richtig. 
Mein Plan ist, am Samstagnachmittag ins Hotel, erfrischen und dann ab ins Getümmel von Venedig. Die Unterkunft für die paar Nachtstunden muss keine **** haben, aber ich will auch nicht die letzte Absteige und in meinem Alter schon gar nicht ;-) ! Frühs, zeitig zum Fotografieren und mal (fast) ganz alleine durch die Gassen in Venice schlendern und dann Frühstück im Hotel. Bis zur Zugabfahrt um 20:30 habe ich noch paar Stunden und das ist der Knackpunkt. Bin ich in Mestre, fährt zeitig kein Bus/Zug hinüber bzw. ich müsste zum Frühstück oder zum Auschecken wieder aufs Festland. Alles Zeit, die verschwendet wird, da wäre das Hotel direkt in Venedig angebrachter. 
Naja, werde noch mal drüber schlafen. Der zündende Funke wird schon noch kommen. Allerdings sind die ersten beiden herausgesuchten Hotels in Venedig schon ausgebucht ..
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## transalbi (15. Mai 2016)

Infos dazu hier:
http://www.transalp.info/mtb/muenchen-venedig
8. Tag


----------



## firlie (15. Mai 2016)

@ *transalbi*
Ein irre gut geschriebener Bericht über eine TraumTour !
Tiefe Verneigung und Danke dafür !
-firlie-


----------



## rauschs (16. Mai 2016)

Ja, sehr ausführlich dokumentiert! Wenn ich das richtig sehe (lese), ist zumindest das Befahren der Brücke "Ponte della Libertà" mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt? Eben für eine allfällige Übernachtung in einem Hotel in Lido.

Eine kurze "google Recherche" ergibt auch nichts, was dagegen sprechen würde...


----------



## BergBua (16. Mai 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe (lese), ist zumindest das Befahren der Brücke "Ponte della Libertà" mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt? Eben für eine allfällige Übernachtung in einem Hotel in Lido.


Gute Anlaufstelle für Infos ist u.a. http://wikitravel.org/de/Venedig

Auf der Insel Venedig ist ein Radl nicht grundsätzlich verboten, aber im historischen Teil eben doch. Aber auch außerhalb der Verbote macht ein Radl kaum Sinn. Einfach irgendwo abstellen, macht auch wenig Sinn, weil die Polizei eventuell dein Radl entfernt. Bliebe Tronchetto, Santa Lucia zum Abstellen oder aber du findest ein Hotel, das dein Radl irgendwo in einer Abstellkammer verwahrt. Ansonsten ist ein Radl in Venedig ist ein unsinniger Klotz am Bein.

Möchtest du wegen dem Zielfoto über den Damm fahren, aber nicht direkt in Venedig bleiben, sondern weiter nach lido, dann kannst du über den Damm radln und von Tronchetto mit Actv im Rahmen von bicinbarca dein Radl nach Lido mitnehmen. 

Only my 2cent: Ansonsten macht es euch zum Abschluss euerer Tour einfach und schenkt euch das unnötige rumgeiere und lässt das Radl außerhalb und nutzt für Venedig und die anderen Insel die Tageskarte für die Wasserdingsbumse und macht einen schönen Ausflug.

Mfg, Bergbua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firlie (23. Mai 2016)

.. habe jetzt ein Hotel in Mestre, gleich am Bahnhof, gebucht. Wird wohl die beste Option sein. Schon vor allem um den WahnsinnsPreisen in Venedig zu entgehen. 150,- € für ne Nacht und drüber, und geht man nach den Bewertungen auf diversen Portalen, dann kann man dabei auch in einer "Absteige" landen ...
Ne Bahn oder Bus fährt alle furzelang auf das Inselchen, die Fahrt dauert 10 Minuten. Das Rad und die 2 Taschen werd ich im Hotel lassen, es wird sich schon was finden !
Danke an alle für Tipps und Beteiligung. Logge mich hiermit aus dem Thread aus.
Grüße
-firlie-
PS. Keines der 10 angeschriebenen Hotels in Venedig hält/hielt es für notwendig zu antworten. Das ist sehr, sehr mies ... !


----------



## awimaus (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo an alle, wie planen für das Jahr 2019 die Tour München-Venedig und wollen dann mit dem Zug wieder zurück.
Eine Unterkunft in der City hätten wir, aber da man ja nicht mit dem Rad dort hinkommt, wollen wir es am Bahnhof
sicher unterstellen. Hat jemand da Erfahrung und kann uns einen Tipp geben.
Grüße AWi


----------



## firlie (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo @awimaus 

Bahnhof ist nicht, bzw. war vor 2 Jahren nicht.
Empfehlen kann ich unbedingt die http://www.garagesanmarco.it
Da ist das Rad sicher, kostet aber etwas. Ist ungefähr 500 Meter vom Bahnhof Venedig
Aber eh ich hier alles noch mal aufschreibe, guck mal hier, da ist auch ein Foto von der Garage/Radparkplatz:

https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/t...llmöglichkeit-unterkunft.140829/#post-3769695

Grüße
-firlie-


----------

